# What the fuck happened to your picture ?



## Woopsy

Hi community 
Here's the context : I'm trying to translate the sentence below : "*What the f*** happened to your picture ?*". 
Although I know you would NEVER speak that way to a korean foe, here the message is dedicated to a really good friend of mine.
And, as I guessed, I found no translation in any dictionnary due to ... let's say "Korean's resistance to divulgue any slang vocab" 

I'm a beginer in Korean, so for now I came up with this (which is probably entirely wrong, and without the f word effect) :
" *뭐 네가 사진한테 일어났어 ?* "

The slang part would stress the fact that this situation is absurd, or that the image is awfull.

I hope I'm not against Wordref chart while asking for bad words, but eh, this is part of the language, let's do it for science.

br,


----------



## chemnerd

Hi Woopsy

We don't say 'what happened to your picture?'. You can just say more specifically.


----------



## jakartaman

니 사진 어떻게 된거야?(How did your picture become this way?) would be a good translation.
If you want to learn any bad word, find a Korean teenager online. He/she would be eager to tell you. 
Just for the heck of it, if you know how to say 18 in Korean, you already know one of our baddest swear words.


----------



## Stassri

I'm curious, don't you feel any shame making or answering to such a thread?
 Personally, I was once extremely embarassed after asking the meaning of an unknown English word on another forum and knowing it was for swearing afterwards.


----------



## Woopsy

@jakartman et @Stassri: 
You misunderstand : I didn't need any judgement, I needed a translation ! 

I really thank you for your translation of "How did your picture become this way?". However, that's not what I was trying to translate !
I really intend to "shock" him, and without the swearing effect it would have no sense... 

I'm not a rebel teen who's excited by learning how to swear in Korean 
I hear most of them when I'm in the country, so I already know them, but using them at the good moment and at the right place in a sentence is always a challenge when it's not your native tongue.

And no, I'm didn't feel any shame making such a tread at all. Swearing is just part of any language. It can produce specific effect on the receiver that "noble" words can't.
I'm seeing this in a neutral/objective way, as a tool to produce a precise effect. 
As I said, there's a resistance in Korean culture to swear publicly, while in fact, in the private world, everyone use bad words. And I'm not talking about teenager. I work in the cultural field, and most of my colleague are aged from 30 to 45, artists or businessmen.

In addition, I'm not intending to promote Korean swearing. I just need to recognize them, and sometimes use them if I want to provoke a precise reaction in my public eyes.

Here, I need a bad word, that's what I want.
But for what I know, I wouldn't use "씨발" to express "What the fuck" (but maybe I'm wrong, I'm not used to it).
A friend just proposed : *사진봤어. 뭐 꽝인 일 있어?   /  사진봤어. 대체 뭔 일이야 !*

Would it work better in the way I want to translate ? (although, I know, 꽝 is just a familiar word).

Anyway,
Thank you for your respond 

Ps : @Stassri "_Personally, I was once extremely embarassed after asking the meaning of an unknown English word on another forum and knowing it was for swearing afterwards._"
Yeah, I had the same feeling when I wrote 저년 instead of 저녁 to invite a girl to dinner hahaha.


----------



## chemnerd

All of you should consider that the way of speaking Korean is different to that of speaking English.

I've never seen 네 사진 어떻게 된 거야? // 사진봤어 뭐 꽝인 일 있어? on facebook or twitter. If somone left a comment like that I would regard him/her as a non-native speaker of Korean.

As I said above, we do NOT REFER to a picture itself. Instead of mentioning 'what happend to your picture' we would normally say a specific banter, for instance, 지랄하네 / 지랄한다 (fuck you) 너 존나 x같이 나왔네 or 존나 거지 같네 (You look fucking disgusting) etc.


----------



## Woopsy

> All of you should consider that the way of speaking Korean is different to that of speaking English.


I am indeed considering it, as I'm not English myself 

I'm surprised though, as the "사진봤어. 뭐 꽝인 일 있어? "was given to me by a Korean 요리사 from Seoul ... But maybe she gave it to me, knowing I'll sound like a stranger anyway.



> we do NOT REFER to a picture itself


That's interesting. Could you give more informations ? 
Here it was about a Ktalk pic, but in many situations we comment photos. So if you don't refer to the picture, I guess you refer to something else in order to comment (could you give examples ?). Just do it if you have the time ofc. It's just that I would like to draw a general rule from what you said, if there is 

Thank you again for your comment,

Br,


----------



## vientito

It is not by language we understand each other - it's by way of how we react to things in different situations.  That's how the culture of doing things put us apart.  I remember that tennis star John McEnroe once swore in a match in Sweden and he translated the f-word in Swedish.  The Swedish found him extremely bizarre.  

You can only go so far by learning a language.  The other stuff is probably much harder.


----------



## KwonGoon

Woopsy,
I think you can say like this, "사진이 왜 이따위야?" This means your pic is so ugly or What a crap! like that.


----------



## cherine

Moderator note:

Dear all, 
In case you didn't know, or if you forgot the forum rules, here's what rule # 9 says:


> Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. You may discuss offensive words, but you may not use them with malicious intent.



So, there's no need to worry about the appropriateness of discussing the possible translation of the f-word, as long as you stay on the topic of this thread.

Regards,
Cherine
Moderator


----------



## calzino

"*What the f*** happened to your picture ?"
*
In this context, you can also say like this below. It's very common expresstion.

"너 사진에 무슨 짓 한거야?"

It literally means "what did you do to your picture?" 

We use this expression when you look too beautiful because you photoshoped too much, or you look ugly or funny  in the picture.

thanks.


----------



## Rance

When you say "*What the f*** happened to your picture ?"*,
I think it can be used under two different scenarios.

a) Picture was OK before, but now something happened. 
For example, someone spilled coffee on the picture and is now ruined.
In such case, you can probably say what calzino said "너 사진에 무슨 짓 한거야?"
But 너(you) should be 네(your), otherwise it implies that speaker is blaming listener for doing something to the picture and such implication is surely missing in the original sentence in English.
네 사진에 무슨 짓을 한거야? is probably safer bet

b) Or picture just came out wrong.
For example, ugly picture, out of focus, etc.
Then as Kwonwoon suggested, "네 사진이 왜 이따위야?" is a better choice and it conveys a strong negative feeling of the speaker.


----------

